# Carpet removal



## getthenet04 (Mar 1, 2015)

Would like to remove the carpet from my main deck and replace with vinyl. I heard soak with Acetone and the carpet pulls up easy. Anyone have experience doing this? 20ft deep V Aluminum with wood/carpet. Why they put carpet in fishing boats is beyond me.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a 21ft sylvan I,d like to do the same thing, I think I have a bottle of acetone in the shop ,I ,ll look ,might try a spot. I did a 16teen foot boat yrs back ,grabbed a corner and it -pulled off, not all that hard.


----------



## getthenet04 (Mar 1, 2015)

let me know what you figure out...I think I may do non skid paint instead of vinyl


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I used "Goof Off" in a spray bottle when I redid my carpet. Just spray it on real good, and start pulling the carpet. You may have to keep applying as you go in heavy traffic areas. Just a heads up though, pulling the carpet is the easy part. Cleaning up all the residue and prepping for new carpet/vinyl is a real challenge! You'll need a scraper for sure. And an angle grinder with a wire wheel and some heavy sanding/flapper wheels was an absolute life saver!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Most of the time you have to take the decks out. The manufacturer will wrap the decks in carpet before they install them. I have done quit a few boats. to do it right I took the decks out. Usually you will find other problems in older boats and have a chance to fix that while you are at it. One boat I did had 500lbs of soaked foam in it. No fun.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

getthenet04 said:


> let me know what you figure out...I think I may do non skid paint instead of vinyl


I have been thinking of removing the carpet interior of the cabin in my Baha. Again, why the feel the need to carpet inside a boat and on the ceiling of a cabin...

I think that mine will just pull out. My thought was to rough sand to remove any sharp fiberglass remaining and wipe clean. Then use one of the new textured deck paints like DeckOver from Behr. It is designed to go over wood and concrete so i think should go over "old" fiberglas too. New fiberglass has off gas issues that may not work well. its got to look better and clean easier than carpet. that is "man clean" with the hose and a drain to the bilge...


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

We did an 18' Alaskan and had a spray in bedliner. It was very nice. Waterproof and incredibly durable


----------

